# Pinarello Galileo 2006



## 40dave

Has anyone riden the 2006 Galileo ?
I'm also trying to find the exact weight of the frame and fork.
I don't know if it's a national security secret but I emailed the company twice and never got any reply.
Thanks for your help

40dave


----------



## jeffreyg

According to CC frame is 1350g and fork is 385g

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_BIKE&PRODUCT.ID=1847

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1847

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE_NUM=2&PAGE=WHATS_NEW&PRSET_VERSION=2


----------



## 40dave

*Galileo*



jeffreyg said:


> According to CC frame is 1350g and fork is 385g
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_BIKE&PRODUCT.ID=1847
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1847
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE_NUM=2&PAGE=WHATS_NEW&PRSET_VERSION=2


Thanks jeffrey
By luck last night I came across a post in the «save some weight» forum that refered to CC.
I did the built and compared it after with the Look 555.
Frame and fork: Galileo 1735g and Look 1650g

40dave


----------



## Clevor

I think CC's weight calculator is a bit optimistic. If you go by it, a stock $2200, 2006 Gallileo with Ultegra and M.O.ST components weighs 16.96 lbs (SH550 wheels yet). I've seen the bike in stores and it's NOT that light. That's full carbon fiber frame territory, with pretty decent components.

Has anyone ever gotten a reply from the Pinarello website?


----------



## 40dave

*Answer from PINARELLO*



Clevor said:


> I think CC's weight calculator is a bit optimistic. If you go by it, a stock $2200, 2006 Gallileo with Ultegra and M.O.ST components weighs 16.96 lbs (SH550 wheels yet). I've seen the bike in stores and it's NOT that light. That's full carbon fiber frame territory, with pretty decent components.
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a reply from the Pinarello website?


Yes I just got the reply from PINARELLO.
They tell me that for a size 54, frame comes to 1490g and fork 460g.
It's a 215g difference then what CC has.
Knowing that, I think it is still possible to built a very decent bike.
Galileo 2006 package on CC built with new PINARELLO numbers 8188g(18.05lbs)
If I remove the Shimano components as I'm planning to do and go with the following
mix of components: Chorus F&B derailleurs, Chorus Bcalipers cassette, chain & brake levers, FSA handlebars, seatpost and stem, SLR Selle italia saddle, Look Keo pedals
ans Campagnolo Neutron wheels 
Total weight(with Pinarello numbers) obtained on CC : 7599g(16.75lbs).


----------



## dawgcatching

40dave said:


> Yes I just got the reply from PINARELLO.
> They tell me that for a size 54, frame comes to 1490g and fork 460g.
> It's a 215g difference then what CC has.
> Knowing that, I think it is still possible to built a very decent bike.
> Galileo 2006 package on CC built with new PINARELLO numbers 8188g(18.05lbs)
> If I remove the Shimano components as I'm planning to do and go with the following
> mix of components: Chorus F&B derailleurs, Chorus Bcalipers cassette, chain & brake levers, FSA handlebars, seatpost and stem, SLR Selle italia saddle, Look Keo pedals
> ans Campagnolo Neutron wheels
> Total weight(with Pinarello numbers) obtained on CC : 7599g(16.75lbs).


That sounds about right. I have nearly the same build on my Look 585 (except that I have Eurus instead of Neutrons, and a Bontrager X-lite Post) and the weight comes out to 15.6 lbs w/cages. The Galileo should be right under 17lbs. It will be interesting to see how it rides-if it is smooth like a Marvel or rough like a Prince.


----------



## tod

I will let you know how it rides in a couple of weeks. I ordered one yesterday. Unfortunately, my size had to come from Gita, to Comp. Cyclist, then to me in AZ - hence the wait.

I can't believe the sixth largest metopolitan area in the U.S. does not have an authorized dealer. But, there is one in Tucson!?


----------



## bbsmyle

Mines sitting in my living room waiting for the weekend for the first ride. Ill post pics and an overall impression this sunday night


----------



## Clevor

bbsmyle said:


> Mines sitting in my living room waiting for the weekend for the first ride. Ill post pics and an overall impression this sunday night


Can you guys post the size and actual weight of your bikes, with the stock components?


----------



## 40dave

*Thanks bbsmyle*

Very happy to hear that you've bought the 2006 Galileo.
I'll be waiting anxiously to hear about your first test ride.
I'm still very concern about the weight of this machine.
As you probably read on one of my previous post, I got from Pinarello the weight of the frame and fork for a size 54 (without color) wich is supposed to be 1490+ 460 for the fork.
Went to a bike shop last week and they had a blue model wich came out at exactly 20 pounds on a very precise scale.
I still don't understand the huge difference of 2 pounds between the numbers on competitive cyclist and the live model.
I need to order a size 58. Will I get a rock once the bike is build ?
I would expect of a bike of that quality to be around 18 to 19 pounds.
Maybe you could share with us the size and weight of your new baby if you can.
Tell me guys am I getting crazy with this weight thing ?


----------



## jnims29

One thing i noticed about cc's weight calculator is that they do not include cables or housings. That right there is some weight that isn't added in.


----------



## dawgcatching

I picked up a stock 58cm Ultegra today. The bike wasn't bad: I would say somewhere around 18.5lbs, maybe a smidge lighter (with pedals and cages). It is very ballpark for a bike in this price range (the Cannondale R5000 is about the lightest bike I have seen under $2500, and even that is over 17lbs w/cages and pedals). The R550 wheels aren't light, and the Pinarello cranks (they looked like FSA's to me) aren't the lightest either. The tires were 25's. Saddle, stem and bar looked on the heavy/cheap side too. I would say that if a CAAD8 is around 1200g, the Galileo will come in closer to 1450g: the tubing was noticeably thicker. Get some 1500g wheels on there, a lighter BB/crank combo, and already you would drop 550g or so. Replace the other mentioned parts, and maybe lose another 150g. That would get you right at 17lbs w/pedals: very respectable, consideriding the fairly heavy/thicker tubing. This bike was never meant to be a flyweight: it looks to me like a very solid, dependable, stiff, yet somewhat compliant race bike. The guy who owned it said it was very powerful out of the saddle, yet absorbed a fair amount of road noise on the few 2 and 3 hour rides he had been able to get on it. He was planning on using it as a training/crit bike this season.


----------



## Clevor

40dave said:


> Very happy to hear that you've bought the 2006 Galileo.
> I'll be waiting anxiously to hear about your first test ride.
> I'm still very concern about the weight of this machine.
> As you probably read on one of my previous post, I got from Pinarello the weight of the frame and fork for a size 54 (without color) wich is supposed to be 1490+ 460 for the fork.
> Went to a bike shop last week and they had a blue model wich came out at exactly 20 pounds on a very precise scale.
> I still don't understand the huge difference of 2 pounds between the numbers on competitive cyclist and the live model.
> I need to order a size 58. Will I get a rock once the bike is build ?
> I would expect of a bike of that quality to be around 18 to 19 pounds.
> Maybe you could share with us the size and weight of your new baby if you can.
> Tell me guys am I getting crazy with this weight thing ?


Keep in mind that Pinarello name is going to cost ya! Those funky fork legs too.

My Giant TCR Comp 1 cost about the same as list on a 2006 Galileo, around $2250 and comes with FSA Mega-EXO carbon crank, Mavic Elites, Fizik Aliante saddle, Easton EC50 bar, full carbon fiber stem/post, and full Ultegra/DuraAce rear. Hell, it even included Time Impact pedals. Bike weighs 17.3 with pedals, all four reflectors, pie plate, and a heavy CATEYE HRM/Speedometer. Full carbon fiber monocoque, of course.

The rap on the bike compared to a Pinarello or Colnago used to be: but it's made in Taiwan .


----------



## dawgcatching

Clevor said:


> Keep in mind that Pinarello name is going to cost ya! Those funky fork legs too.
> 
> My Giant TCR Comp 1 cost about the same as list on a 2006 Galileo, around $2250 and comes with FSA Mega-EXO carbon crank, Mavic Elites, Fizik Aliante saddle, Easton EC50 bar, full carbon fiber stem/post, and full Ultegra/DuraAce rear. Hell, it even included Time Impact pedals. Bike weighs 17.3 with pedals, all four reflectors, pie plate, and a heavy CATEYE HRM/Speedometer. Full carbon fiber monocoque, of course.
> 
> The rap on the bike compared to a Pinarello or Colnago used to be: but it's made in Taiwan .


You definitely have a point. Unfortunately, the Giant isn't available in many sizes, whereas the Pinarello has a bigger size run (I really love the fact that you can buy most of their bikes in at least 9 sizes, if not single-size increments). Giant is a line I would love to have: it compliments Pinarello very well.


----------



## bbsmyle

Well I took the bike out for a good 35 mile maiden voyage yesterday. First, let me state, I have upgraded many things on my galileo, size 58. Things I upgraded are as follows: changed seat to new selle italia slr 135g seat, cranks were changed to fsa mega exo carbon cranks with ultegra clipless pedals. Also, put a fsa 90mm stem with fsa kwing carbon bars. So all the MOst parts are gone. I also am coming form a speacialized allez sport so this bike is a step up. The verdict........I LOVE IT. Its a really comfy bike. It dampens the road way better then my previous bike did. Bumps that were teeth chattering on my spec were pretty smooth on the gal. The bike imho is also pretty stiff and im a big guy 6 ft 190. When under accelleration the bike just wants you to push down harder to go faster with no give in the bottom bracket. Im super happy with the purchase and dont regret it one bit. I will get some pics on here soon. Sorry no wieght, put i cant see my bike being over 19-20 lbs.


----------



## 40dave

Very nice to hear from your first test ride.
Hope you'll post the pictures of your baby soon.
Did you go with the red-black model ?


----------



## tod

Uggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Backordered - til 4-21!

Gita does not have one my size in blue in the U.S.


----------



## [email protected]

tod said:


> Uggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Backordered - til 4-21!
> 
> Gita does not have one my size in blue in the U.S.



Why not try to get the black/white 105 equipped bike, then sell the parts and put your own parts on?


----------



## tod

Finally got my Gal, eight weeks to the day after it was ordered. I must say the pics don't do the blue justice. It is a gorgeous metallic color that is actually a little deeper than what the ads appear.

I've only had time to spin around a few blocks. But, I have already determined that the MOst seat is a torture device!


----------



## tod

Seat is already gone. Here is a photo in the "as delivered" state...


----------



## rainguy

*Got My Galileo Monday (5/08)*

Tod.

Picked up my 2006 Galileo Monday, rode it 40 mainly flat miles Tuesday, about 45 today with my club, a ride that included 1 sustained climb and a bunch of rollers. A most impressive bike. Reasonably light, reasonably stiff, very nimble, stable on descents, comfortable. But best of all, as you say, absolutely GORGEOUS. The photos in the ads do not do it justice. The colors are rich and deep and wet-looking, the blue almost a candy apple blue. The bike almost shimmers and gleams. I switched out the wheelset for Ksyrium SSC SLs, but left everything else intact. Even the saddle, which I figured I'd have to replace immediately, is comfortable. I also have a Cinelli Supercorsa and a Bianchi EV2, my main bike. I'd probably say the Bianchi is a bit stiffer and faster bike, but the gap is not as wide as I expected. For $2,200 this Galileo is a near steal. I have Campy on my other bikes, but am impressed by the new Ultegra 10 on this baby; quick, flawless shifts and solid brakes. Just have to get used to the mouse ear not being there when i want to shift. Keep us posted on your experiences with this bike.

I'll try to post some photos later, but with a Mac, probably won't be able to.


----------



## tod

The seat may just be me. I'm 5'10" and weigh around 130 lbs. So, my butt is pretty boney. I have a Specialized Body Geometry Rival on my mtb. So, I sat on the "Butt-O-Meter" as they call it at the shop and got fitted for a Body Geometry Alias. Very comfy, for me. But, seats are personal item. 

Glad to hear about the handling. Having been exclusively on a mountain bike for the last
1.5 years, I kept turning off the INSIDE of corners when I took it out. I will definitely have to recalibrate the riding habits!


----------



## tyjacks

Thinking of purchasing a Galileo. I'm 6' 3" approx 260lbs. would this frame be to light for my weight and size. From my measurments I'd need a 62cm frame size. Any thoughts from anyone about the size and performance. My LBS told me that there are not many guys my size that ride these type of road bikes.. Need advise on my first high-end purchase.


----------



## Tyrellcrimson

Hi tyjacks. I'm almost your same size (6'3, 220 summer-250 winter) If you can get yourself to a first class LBS, they might have the new Galileo in 62 or 60 for you to size up and take for a test ride. I'm lucky because in NYC my LBS is R&A, and I got to test ride a 60cm red/blk Galileo. Even the 60cm is a seriously big bike. The downtube is massive. I just kept thinking "Now this is a MANS bike". Even though I only took a 20 min test ride, I could tell that the frame was stiff and the sizing was on the bigger side. It's not as super stiff, or posses that frenetic racebike feeling of a CAAD7, but then again I could actually see myself riding a century on the Galileo (I wouldn't do that on my 'Dale). Light, it is not, there are a few cheapo bits on the bike, you can tell that that MOST crank is really heavy. On the other hand, I believe that the frame is upgrade worthy. Overall, it's a good, thick, big frame, and even though it's made in Taiwan, it still has all of the sexiness and allure of a real Pinarello.
Besides, it's one of the few bikes that still comes with a traditional horizontal top tube. IMHO, big guys with long legs look stupid on compact frames (including me). If you don't agree with that, seriously look at the Orbea Orca. I rode my friends Orca, and I'm secretly in love, but that damn compact geometry.


----------



## tyjacks

Tyrellcrimson,
Thanks for the info, I'm seriously trying to decide between the Galileo and a Felt F55. Have you had any experience the Felts. I'll check out the Orbea Orca, they look expensive though.


----------



## stalter

Thanks for all the good feedback on this bike. My LBS has a 2007 Gal 105 sitting in the window calling my name. I talked to the owner, and since I am in Japan they don't have any Gal Ulltegras on island and they are very hard to come by, he said that he would swap everything out to full Ultegra including the crank. I will also be replacing the bars, stem and seat post with lighter parts. The price should come out to $2200-2400 depending on the misc parts.

Stalter


----------



## Eric S

stalter,

That will be a great deal, I bought an Ultegra Gal with these upgrades:
Shimano Compact cranks
Ultegra BB
Kestrel EMS Pro carbon bars
Easton EC 70 post
Selle Italia saddle
Bontrager Race Lite wheels
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Arundel Trident Carbon Fiber Bottle Cage
The only MOst componant left is the stem.
Wheighs 18.84 including SPD-SL 5500 pedals on the bike shop scale.
Came to about $2,750. Great bike, I love it.

Eric


----------



## screwdriver

ive had my pinarello galileo 105 for about 3 months now - very impressive bike . i had to swap out the most seat and seatpost ( the most seatpost has a set back and offset and the seat is horrible) - to a thomson and a fizik arione .i also replaced the wheelset to my old reliable neuvations .
i bought the galileo 105 from randall scott cycles on special $1600 and spent about $150 for the seatpost and the saddle.
the most seatpost and seat are very heavy . im thinking of swapping out the cranks / or maybe the bar and stem later on. my plan is also to get a campy chorus to put in the pinarello and put the 105 components to my older cannondale bike .


----------



## stalter

I was thinking the same thing about he seat and seat post. Swap it out to a Thompson (have one on my Felt) and to my trusty Specialized BG Alias 155 seat and also swap out the stem to a Thompson. 

Good to see an actaul weight. I would like to get it down to around 17.5. I think that would be possible with full Ultegra, thompson bits and a nice light strong wheelset.

Hopefully my wife will suprise me for Christmas...!


----------



## pina-gal

*New roadbiker*

Hi all, i just bought my first roadbike 20'06 pina gal black/white model 2nd hand at a cheap deal. After riding my friends' paris and prince, i just had to get a pinarello.

Did a fit at wrenchscience with the help of another roadie friend:

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 49 cm 
Frame Size center-to-top: 51 cm 
Overall Reach: 66.00 cm 
Saddle Height: 67.11 cm 
Handlebar Width: 40 cm 

The frame is 52cm C-T-T and has a TT of 54cm with 10cm stem. I havent bought shoes/cleats to fully settle the geometry but felt i am SLIGHTLY stretched when in the hoods. The front hub is directly "blocked" by the stem faceplate though when i am in the hoods....i am now in a dilemma as to whether i am better off replacing the off-set Most seatpost (25mm!!!) or get a 10mm shorter stem. 

Does the offset seatpost have any advantages in cornering or stable descents etc? My mtb has a straight Thomson and my fit on that bike is perfect. I have done XC for the past 3 years, but road is a totally different discipline, so will appreciate any advice. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerQuads

*Relegated to Commuter Bike*

My 2006 Galileo (Ultegra equipped) is now a year old with about 3,000 miles. I recently bought a full carbon bike (another brand). Therefore, the Galileo has been relegated to my number 2 bike and is now my main commuter bike. The good thing is that my commuter bikes get 50% or more of my riding time, so I will be spending even more time on the Galileo.

I soon upgraded the weak Shimano 550 wheelset to a Mavic Aksium wheelset which is super strong and bullet proof. I can ride over the lumpy roads on my commute with little worry. The seat was replaced for a more comfortable racing seat. After I wore out the stock tires, I got Kevlar belted puncture resistant tires.

I recently had the rear shifting quality degrade, needing constant attention on the barrel adjuster. A new SRAM cassette and SRAM 10 sp chain did not fix it. New shifter cables and housing helped only a little. What really fixed it was replacing the upper guide pulley on the Ultegra RD with a Performance Forte 11T ball bearing pulley. It now shifts fast and crisp without constant fiddling of the barrel adjuster. The stock Shimano upper pulley has a high friction ceramic bushing that I must have worn out or gummed up.

The Galileo a gorgeous bike for the daily grind. But it makes commuting the best part of my day. Also, I can stare at it propped up next to my office desk and day dream about bicycling. It has held up very well, as the frame is no delicate flower and the new wheels are tough. I don't have to take it easy on the rough sections of the road, I can bomb right on through at full speed. In fact, I am now arriving 5 minutes early to work, which is a weird feeling.


----------

